# Best Buds: Post Your Pics of Your Dankest Buds!



## HazeyClouds420 (Dec 9, 2013)

To start it off I'm gonna post a picture of what I'm smoking right now.
5g bud of Mango Haze. 
I'm actually growing this strain right now.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## HazeyClouds420 (Dec 9, 2013)

Its gonna be hard to beat that lol, I wish I had some of those buds to toke.


----------



## beuffer420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Purple paralyzer


----------



## Ibex (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## HazeyClouds420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Damn that's a nice plant ibex, what strain?


----------



## Ibex (Dec 10, 2013)

HazeyClouds420 said:


> Damn that's a nice plant ibex, what strain?


Thanks HC, its a clone cutting that is called around here "blackberry kush" (which is fitting for the smell). The lineage is said to be DJ short blueberry x Afghani. Do I think its the real true BK? Probably not, but its a wonderful cutting. The yield is low but its a staple in my garden.


----------



## HazeyClouds420 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm definitely going to order some BK seeds, I love the color of the plant!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2013)

Ibex said:


> Thanks HC, its a clone cutting that is called around here "blackberry kush" (which is fitting for the smell). The lineage is said to be DJ short blueberry x Afghani. Do I think its the real true BK? Probably not, but its a wonderful cutting. The yield is low but its a staple in my garden.


 I swear to god I thought that was what it was when I first saw it... I also had some blackberry og kush in my pics blueberry x og


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

I'll play...
carmelious..















Strawberry Queen










bubba kush










grapefruit




















carmel




















orange crush

























bubba kush


----------



## HazeyClouds420 (Dec 10, 2013)

Is all that your home grown express? If so well done sir, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2013)

awwwwwww shit Ive shown some killer indoor now we move to outdoor...
















































































































































this is taking waaaay too long that's it for now


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2013)

HazeyClouds420 said:


> Is all that your home grown express? If so well done sir, lol.


 hell yeah kid.....


----------



## gioua (Dec 10, 2013)

2011
1st year






2nd year
2012
yield
*






2013 (testing scrog-lst-super crop yield) PLUS.. I was lazy as shit this year.. wont happen again







*


----------



## DFTOKE (Dec 15, 2013)

Well here some Bomb - bomb , cant smoke it right now. Too tolerant...


----------



## littletunealright (Dec 29, 2013)

White widow. Some of the strongest weed I have come across in my 21 years on this Earth.


----------



## BCOGYODA (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## dirtsurfr (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## King24 (Dec 31, 2013)

Killer indoor buds and nice outdoor. Packed up just right in those last pics


----------



## Great Lemon Skunk (Jan 3, 2014)

dirtsurfr said:


> View attachment 2945588View attachment 2945589


Killer looking plant!!


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Jan 4, 2014)

littletunealright said:


> View attachment 2945105
> 
> White widow. Some of the strongest weed I have come across in my 21 years on this Earth.


where did you get the seeds from? im currently growing a WW fem from nirvana


----------



## cannabis love (Jan 22, 2014)

beuffer420 said:


> View attachment 2923908
> 
> Purple paralyzer
> 
> View attachment 2923997


That looks dangerous


----------

